# need advice on ibs do I have it ?



## Guest (Sep 4, 2001)

For the past two and a half years i have had problems with my stomach.I first got my gallbladder out and the stomach problems have gotten worse. Sometimes I am afaird to eat especially if I am at someones house for dinner. I never know how I am going to react to there cooking. I find it very embrassing if I have to go sit in a bathroom for an hour or get up and go four or five different times. Sometimes the pains will hit even if I have not eaten, it has happened when I have been shopping and I barely made it to the bathroom. The pains sometimes are so severe that I can hardly walk.Sometimes when they hit if I am at home I have to sit on the toilet with a towel pressed against my stomach to try and ease the pain.....I will feel feverish and faint until I am done....this can happen three or four times over an hour or two.I have not seen my specialist in over a year I can not get in to see him until October 4 I made the appointment in August when I was having these attacks again. They are not caused by stress because I am not stressed out . I have had several tests done over the past couple of years and all they have shown is the bile travel htrough my system really fast and that my billirubin count is a little high...that is it....but I still get the pain and diarrhea (the last time I had this the D was so dark it was almost black which scared me.)I want to talk to my family Doctor about this problem but I am to embarassed I know him personnally and I have only been going to him for the past year he has been treating me for asthma which I have also got in the past few years since I had problems with my stomach....I am just to embarassed to talk to him about this problem.....Please someone give me some advice......does anyone else have these symptoms and does anyone have any suggestions......my specialist thought it was ibs last year but did nothing for it I think it is more and it scares me.....my husband worries about it and says I have to do something about it but what do you do? Someone help.......please THANK YOU J....


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jodie, and WELCOME. From the symptoms you describe it sounds as if you MAY have IBS, but unfortunately, there are many other conditions that have similar symptoms. The first thing to do is to get an appointment with a gastroenterologist to determine that your condition is in fact IBS. Gall bladder removal can also make some of these (I know, I have had mine out as well.) Everyone here on the board will tell you to get a definite diagnosis. Should you have any other condition, then it can be treated properly. Did you have any of the diagnostic tests done, or did your specialist make his conclusion based on what you told him alone?If you ARE diagnosed with IBS, then there are many treatment options available. From what you are telling us here, it does sound like what all of us here have gone thru or are currently going thru. The pain, the frequent trips to the bathroom, worry about making it to the bathroom; these are all common complaints of the IBS person.After you have had your definite diagnosis from the GI, he/she will most likely give you your treatment options. In the meantime, read around the various postings here.Some things you can do for now, which won't hurt you, are to try taking calcium, as this helps with D (diarrhea); OR you can try either Kaopectate tabs, which absorb excess fluid in the stool, made of clay and pectin which is what they put in jams and jellies; won't hurt you at all; or Immodium, which slows down the digestive tract...the peristalsis or action of the intestines. Be careful if you take any other medications with the calcium or kaopectate, so that it doesn't interfere with absorption of your meds.For pain, I take OTC generic ibuprofen (Motrin, Advil), which is an antinflamatory as well. Another thing to try...I know this seems not related, but when you do feel good, get out and take a walk, or do something you really enjoy. IBSers tend to do what they have to do when they are feeling better: ie. clean, work, etc. and the "leisure" activities end up being curled up in pain. Even if for just 10 minutes, go sit on the porch or something...even if it is between attacks. Also, listen to music that is soothing to you, and concentrate on each instrument, etc. helps to distract the mind from pain.Lastly, check out the first website under my name for more IBS information. Eric will probably see this and help you,and check out his website listed below as well. He has one of the most informative websites for IBS that is out there.Hope this helps you. And one more thing: you are NOT ALONE!!! We know just what you are going thru, and have this pain, etc. too. Feel free to ask us questions, etc. We are all here to help. Take care, and hope you feel better soon.







Eric's site is: www.ibshealth.com ------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com [This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 09-04-2001).]


----------

